# اللدائن



## السحر المضئ (10 مارس 2011)

اللدائـــن 

1/ هي عبارة عن مواد مصنوعة من مواد طبيعية كالبترول والفحم ومخلفات المزرعة السيليوزية أو حتى منتجات الألبان وقد تكون خاماتها غير عضوية كالسيليكونات وتعتمد عملية تصنيعها على معالجة الخامات كيميائياً لتكوين وحدات بنائها الأساسية المعروفة بأسم المونمرات التي تكون بدورها البوليمر .

المنوميرات :
هي جزيئات كيميائية مركبة من ذرات عديدة مرتبطة ببعضها بشكل خطي طويل .

المونيمر :
هي عبارة عن تجمع عدد من المونيمرات وهي أكثر تعقيداً ( يطلق على الخشب والقطن والصوف والمطاط بوليمرات طبيعية ويطلق على البلاستيك والمواد اللاصقة بوليمرات صناعية .
2/ هي مواد عضوية نفطية الأصل تمتاز بسهولة تشكيلها وأختلاف خصائصها وتضم أنواع من المواد مثل : 
المواد اللاصقة ، البلاستيك وغيره من المواد . 
أول مادة لدائنية صنعها الكيميائي البريطاني ( الكسندر باركس ) في الخمسينيات من القرن التاسع عشر ، كما ان اللدائن تصنع من مواد كيميائية مستخرجة من النفط الخام . 

يتوفر في الأسواق حوالي خمسين نوعاً منالبوليمرات المستخدمة في صناعة البلاستيك يمكن تصنيفها إلى:
1. اللدائن الحرارية ( القابلة للتشكل بالحرارة ) "thermo – plastic " :
وهي عبارة عن شبكات خطية غير ملتحمة (التي تلين بالحرارة ) وعند تسخين مكونات هذا النوع تضعف الروابط بين جزيئاته لتصبح الجزيئات أكثر تباعداً وحرية في حركتها وتصبح اللدائن قابلة لينه بحيث يمكن وضعها في إناء بغرض تشكيلها ثم تأخذ شكلاً ثايتاً وصلادة بعد عمليات الضغط والتبريد .
من أمثلتها ( البوليثين ، PVC ، البولسترين ، الأكريليك ، والنايلون ، وعديد الإيثلين ، وعديد البروبلين ، وعديد الستايرين Polystyrene ، وعديد الإستر ، وعديد كلور الفينايل،وعديد ميثايل ميثا أكريلات ، وأكريلونتريل Acrylonitrile ، وثنائي فينولات Biphenols وغيرها ) .

2. اللدائن التي تتصلد بالحرارة ( غير قابلة لي إعادة التشكيل ) 
" thermo – set " : 
وهي عبارة عن شبكات ملتحمة ضيقة الفتحات ( ولا يمكن إعادة تلينها ) وعند التصنيع يصبح هذا النوع ليناً بالحرارة ويأخذ شكلاً محدداً بعد عملية الضغط بحيث تصبح جزيئاته مرتبطه بشكل محكم عبر تقاطعات السلاسل وبعد تصنيعه لا يمكن إعادة تشكيله بالحرارة مرة أخرى ومن أشهر أنواعه ( البكلايت ، ، يلامين فورمالدهيد ، وفينول فورمالدهيد ، ويوريا فورمالدهيد ) . 

3. اللدائن المرنة ( Elastomers ) : 
وهي عبارة عن شبكات ملتحمة واسعة الفتحات .
تشترك جميع أنواع اللدائن في عدد من الصفات التي جعلتها تجد إستخدامات واسعة في مجال الصناعة .





مميزات اللدائن :

1. انخفاض كلفة إنتاجها وبالتاليرخص ثمنها . 
2. خفة وزنها ومقاومتها للتآكلوالصدأ . 
3. سهولة تشكيلها وعزلها للحرارةوالكهرباء . 
4. شفافية بعض أنواعها للضوءفيمكن رؤية محتويات العبوات المصنوعة منها. 
5. مقاومة بعضها لتأثيرالكيماويات وشدة مقاومتها للكسر ومتانتها مما يسهل استخدامها . 
6. قدرتها على عزل الرطوبة فتتفوقعلى العبوات المصنوعة من الورق والقماش . 
إمكانية صناعة العديد من أنواعالبلاستيك باختلاف ما يدخل في صناعته من مواد مضافة
كما له خصائص أخرى من حيث الأصناف ومنها :
1. يضم أصنافاً مرنة وأخرى صلبة . 
2. لينة وأخرى قاسية . 
3. شفافة وأخرى غير شفافة .
4. أصناف تصمد أمام الحرارة وأخرى لا تصمد أمام الحرارة . 
5. أصناف تصمد أمام الضوء وأخرى لا تصمد أمام الضوء . 
6. أصناف تصمد أمام النار وأخرى لا تصمد أمام النار . 

وهنالك عائلات للدائن منها : 
1. بولثلين قليل الكثافة . 
2. بولثلين عالي الكثافة . 
3. البوليفينيل كلوريد .
4. البوليسترين . 
5. البولي بروبلين . 
وعلى الرغم من أن أمكانية إعادة تصنيع بعض اللدائن ولا سيما الحرارية منها إلا أنها تشكل أحياناً أخري ملوثات للطبيعة وذلك لصعوبة تحليلها .

تركيب البلاستيك (اللدائن ) : 
يتركب البلاستيك من الأيثين أحد مشتقات النفط الذي يستخدم في صناعة البوليثين حيث يعد البوليثين من أشهر أنواع البلاستيك . 
الإيثين غاز عضوي الذي يكون سلسلة طويلة تسمي بالبوليثين ويكون الإرتباط بين الجزيئات بمواد كيميائية تعرف بالعوامل الحفازة . وهو نوعان : 
1. ذو الكثافة المنخفضة .
2. ذو الكفائة العالية .
3. الاكريلك .
4. النايلون . 

تصنيع اللدائن : 
تتوافر المواد الخام للدائن باشكال مختلفة منها ما هو على شكل مسحوق أو حبيبات مختلفة الأحجام أو على شكل سائل لزج وتمر عملية تصنيع اللدائن بعدة مراحل هي : 

1. تشكيل اللدائن : 
طريقة التشكيل في القالب :
أ/ السحب 
ب/ السحب والنفخ . 
ج/ الحقن . 
د/ الكبس . 
هـ/ التفريغ . 

2. عمليات اللصق والتثبيت في اللدائن : 
يتم إختيار عملية التثبيت حسب المواد التي يراد تثبيتها ومقدار الحمل المعدة له :

الطرق المتبعة في عملية التثبيت : 
أ/ التثبيت بالتبريد والضغط .
ب/ التثبيت بالتسخين .
ج/ التثبيت الحراري .
د/ التثبيت بالأمواج فوق السمعية . 

المواد المستخدمة في لصق اللدائن : 
أ/ التنسول .
ب/ الابوكسي .
ج/ اللواصق السريعة . .... وغيرها . 

* ملحوظة : 
إستخدام المواد اللاصقة في غير المناسبة قد تجعل اللدائن تنصهر وتحلل .

3. تدوير البلاستيك : 
معظم المواد المصنوعة من اللدائزن قابلة للتدوير ويعد تدوير اللدائن مهماً جداً لأن هذه العملية توفر قدراً كبيراً من الطاقة والمصادر الطبيعية . 

إمور يجب مراعاتها عند عميلة التدوير : 
أ/ فصل اللدائن عن عن النفايات الأخري . 
ب/ وضع اللدائن في حاويات خاصة بحيث تكون :
1. ذات لون واحد .
2. المواد ذات رقم التدوير نفسه تجمع معاً . 
ج/ إبعاد المواد البلاستيكية الملوثة بالكيماويات مثل الحموض والأدوية والسموم .
د/ معرفة المواد التي تحتاجها المصانع العامة في عملية التدوير .
إستخدامات اللدائن : 
1. تستخدم في الحوائط الحاملة وقضبان من اللدائن بدائل حديد التسليحفي البناء . 
2. في تحويل الطاقة الشمسية إلي طاقة كهربائية .
3. صناعة أدوات منزلية وأنابيب وخراطيم المياه , كما يمكن استعماله في تعبئة الأغذيةالتي تتعرض لدرجات حرارة التعقيم ويتميز بقدرته على عزل الرطوبة والاحتفاظ بمرونتهعلى درجة حرارة التجميد التي تقل عن 5 مئوية ولم تكتشف له أي أضرار صحية .
4. تعبئة المياه الصحية والدواجن المذبوحة المبردة والمجمدة .
5. في صناعة الحاويات والصفائح و القوارير والأنابيب وفي صناعة عبوات الأغذية الجاهزة للطعام التي تؤكل بعد تسخينها أو غليها ready to use foods ، وينتشر استعمال الصلب منها في عمل عبوات زيوت الطبخ ومياه الشربوعصائر الفواكه المركزة والزيتون المخلل وأغذية أخرى .
6. في صناعة الألياف والأقمشة . 
7. في صناعة أطباق الطعام والصواني وغيرهما كما شاع إستخادم اللدائن في رقائق الألمنيوم المكسو بعديد الإيثلين والسيلوفان المبطن بعديد الإيثلين وعديدالبروبلين المبطن بالألمنيوم .
__________________


----------



## مهندس المحبة (16 مارس 2011)

عاشت الأيادي على هذه المواضيع المتميزة .....


----------



## ج.ناردين (1 أبريل 2011)

أشكرك على المعلومات الرائعة
دمت بخير


----------



## السحر المضئ (16 أبريل 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررا لكم على المرور


----------



## هيمو555 (16 أبريل 2011)

شكرا عل المعلومة القيمة


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (17 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات الرائعة انا كنت محتاجة لهيك شي


----------

